# Has anyone tried re-glueing a headliner?



## eyeheartveedubs (Jun 6, 2002)

The edge of my headliner nearest the windshield (a2 gti) has come un-glued. How should I go about re-attatching it? Has anyone tried it before, or have any suggestions?


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone tried re-glueing a headliner? (eyeheartveedubs)*

I assume it's the hard-formed headliner. I don't know if 3M spray will work on the harder headliners of the MkII's but you can try. Spray both surfaces, wait until tacky, they apply both surfaces together. And yes, it has to be the 3M stuff.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone tried re-glueing a headliner? (eyeheartveedubs)*

I see you have a 92. I know that A1 Golfs could have the hard headliner board removed (slide it out the hatch) and strip the headliner material off. 
Clean the foam off the fabric.
Then turn the board OVER. Spray (using the 3M products) an area at a time and reinstall after it tightens up.

TBerk
simplified instructions. Try doing a Google search, perhaps even for +Jan +VW +FAQ


----------



## 2.0 turbo (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone tried re-glueing a headliner? (TBerk)*

this should help!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=744529


----------

